# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  > [SOLVED] La Función Celda Devuelve el Nombre de la Hoja, Libro y Ruta

## Nico Tecco

Me fueron muy utiles estos datos. Muchas gracias

----------


## ExcelTip

La función Celda devuelve información sobre el formato, ubicación o contenido de la celda superior izquierda en una referencia.

Para obtener el nombre de la hoja:
=EXTRAE(CELDA(nombrearchivo),ENCONTRAR(],CELDA(nombrearchivo ))+1,255)

Para obtener el nombre del libro:
=EXTRAE(CELDA(nombrearchivo ),ENCONTRAR([,CELDA(nombrearchivo ))+1,(ENCONTRAR(],CELDA(nombrearchivo ))+1)-ENCONTRAR([,CELDA(nombrearchivo ))-2)

Para obtener la ruta de acceso y el nombre del libro
=CELDA(nombrearchivo) 

Para obtener la ruta de acceso: 
=EXTRAE(CELDA(nombrearchivo),1,ENCONTRAR([,CELDA(nombrearchivo ))-1)

----------

